# Installation freeze: FreeBSD 10-CURRENT+kib's patch



## alie (Feb 4, 2012)

Like the subject, the system hangs at "Starting local daemons" when trying to install the system from DVD. Anyone having same issue?


----------



## alie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have tried with another two laptops and the installation having same freeze issue at "Starting local daemons:".


----------



## da1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Try a CTRL+T to see what's going on.


----------

